# TeleFlex Steering Cable stuck...



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok, so went to drag the D2D out and see if I could covince my son to take me fishing and noticed the steering is stuck. He blames me of course, says its because of the grease I put on it a while back when he asked me whta to use, I cleaned it and sprayed a semi-dry white lithium product on it.

Its the standard TeleFlex single cable, transom/bulkhead mounted, non tilt-tube install. 

Disconnected it from the engine, good news its not the engine thats at fault, its def. the cable.

Managed to free the cable up, pulled off the rubber seal where the bar goes in and out of the aluminum tube (side clsest to motor) held stationary by the transom mount. Can't get the tube to break loose from the cable nut (side away from the motor) though. I was able to get as much of it cleaned up nicely with some dangerous chemicals and good old elbow energy as you can see when its fully extended.

Pulled the rubber peice off where the bar goes in/out of the tube and it has a fabric washer/wiper type bushing that swipes the bar as it moves in and out, appears to be what should to keep the dirt out, but we all know nothing keeps salt out.

Any ideas on how to break the tube loose from the large nut attached to the end of the cable housing ? Tube is alimunim and so is the nut.

What is a good grease to use on the shaft as well as the fiber wiper/washer and maybe work it down into the cable itself ?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I think your going to need some penetrating oil to break it free. 

http://www.teleflexmarine.com/library/marinedirectory/TMTechCat-MechStrg(v4_0)Connection%20Kits.pdf

More info here

http://www.teleflexmarine.com/cgi-bin/library.cgi?site=home&type=us&library=1018

Yours is the transom mount kit.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It's 90% of the time the tube that is frozen, not the cable itself. 

Heat works the best, gets the old, stiff grease moving again so you can take the tube off the cable end and clean it.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes it was the bar stuck in the tube, after freeing it and turning the wheel all the way in one direction I've cleaned up the bar pretty good.

imac, you hit it right thats the setup, transom mount single cable, but then again you set it up. Thanks.

My questions are still:

1) Any ideas on how to break the aluminum nut loose from the auminum tube, so I can remove the tube and clean up the rest of the bar ?
The nut side is easy a large open end wrench holds that pretty steady, but I'm afraids a pipe wrench will dig into ro crush the tube.

2) What is a good grease/oil to put on the bar and into the fiber wiper/washer when putting it all back together.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You should be ok and not have to break the tube free from the nut. If you feel like you need to do it, use penetrating fluid large wrench and a pipe grip. 

I used regular grease. Nothing special.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Penetrating fluid don't work so good on Aluminum.

I was kind of thinking of crakcing it open, mainly to clean it really good, and maybe replace the nut with the aftermarket one with zirk fitting for greasing as standard maintenance.

I'll grease it up real good with the same waterproof bearing grease I use in the trailor hubs and hope that works for another 5 years or so.

Just got a call from BW need to button it up, we're taking off Friday and may hit Mingo.


----------

